# Eclipse Sourcecode in Word file kopieren



## icarus2 (14. Aug 2009)

Moinsen

Für meine Arbeit möchte ich gerne Sourcecode von meinem Eclipse Projekt in ein Word file kopieren. Wenn ich den Sourcecode direkt kopiere zerfällt jedoch die ganze Syntax und es sieht sch***** aus :-(

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Sourcecode wohlbehalten in ein Word file hinein zu bekommen?

Mfg ica


----------



## madboy (15. Aug 2009)

Ich hoffe, Word zerstört nicht die Syntax (was ich Word sogar zutrauen würde), sondern die Formatierung ;-)

Du solltest eine Monospace-Schriftart für den Code verwenden. Beispielsweise Courier und auf die Länge der einzelnen Zeilen achten, damit Word sie nicht selber umbricht.


----------



## icarus2 (16. Aug 2009)

Ok, ich werde es versuchen.

Danke 


*Edit:
Ja, es ist die Formatierung und nicht die Syntax ^^


----------



## bygones (16. Aug 2009)

muss es word sein ? 

java2html erstellt ein html file das die formatierung und das coloring schoen uebernimmt


----------



## musiKk (16. Aug 2009)

Mit LaTeX und dem listings-Package wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## icarus2 (16. Aug 2009)

Ich habe mich entschieden jetzt einfach Sreenshots zu machen von dem Sourcecode. Das ist einfach und funktioniert auch ganz gut.

Danke 


(Ja, es muss Word sein)


----------



## musiKk (16. Aug 2009)

Screenshots... nunja. Ist bei Word vielleicht wirklich die beste Variante. Pass aber auf, 1. ein verlustfreies Format zu nehmen (z. B. PNG oder BMP, nicht JPG) und 2. die Bilder nicht zu skalieren, sonst siehts sehr schnell ugly aus (Striche verschwinden, Proportionen unregelmäßig o. ä.).


----------



## icarus2 (16. Aug 2009)

Ok, danke für die Tipps


----------

